# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  عباس يعيوني - باسم الكربلائي

## المنســـي

عبــــــــاس يعيونـــــــي لباسم الكربلائي

بعد بحث طويل عنها 

تفضلوا

http://www.mediafire.com/?4mcfmnbven2

----------


## بحر الشرق

الله يعطيك العافيه ولايحرمنا منك

----------


## المتغليه

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا
كنت ابحثوا عنها
الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه
تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكوور اخي ع القصيدة الرائعة.

----------


## عاشق اباعبدالله

شكرآ على المجهود الكبير 
لكن القصيدة مقطع صغير مش كاملة

----------


## المنســـي

مشكورين على مروركم

واخوي عاشق ابا عبدالله المقطع كامل

----------


## Hussain.T

القصيدة كاملة.
 اخوي عود حملها يمكن ماتحملت عدل.

----------


## عاشق اباعبدالله

شكرآ اخواني 
رجعت حملتها من جديد 
طلعت كاملة

----------


## musa1957

الله يعطيك العافيه ولايحرمنا منك يا غالي

----------


## دمعة اسى

مشكور اخوي على القصيده 

ادا ما عليك امر 

كيف احمل من مركز التحميل هدا 

ومشكور

----------


## ياسمين علي

السلام عليكم 
هاي كيف الحال 
اتمنى ان فيدوني كيف احمل قصيدة عباس ياعيوني
وشكرا

----------


## EnGiNeeRa

تسلم اخوي

يعطيك العافية

----------


## المنســـي

مشكورين على مروركم

وطريقة التنزيل في الصورة التالية

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور ورحم والديك ماتقصر
يعيطك ربي الف الف عافية 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ...

----------


## بعدني ......

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## MOONY

جزاك الله ألف خيرر
تحياتي لك

----------


## دمعة اسى

مشكور 

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## المنســـي

مشكورين على مروركم

والله لا يحرمنا من تواجدكم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا المنسي ...

----------


## همسة ألم

_مشكووور أخوي ع التعب في البحث_ 
_جزاك الله ألف خير_ 
_موفق_

----------


## hope

*قصيده روووعــه* 


*يسلموو اخوي ..*

*ويعطيك الف عـافيه .. ورحم الله والديك*


*تحياتي*

----------


## حــــايــرة

الف شكر لك اخوي على القصيده
يعطيك الف عافيه
رحم الله والديك

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

رحم الله والديك اخوي من زمان ندورها
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## أحزان الأمس

المنسي
الله لا يحرمنا هذا العطاء

----------


## بعدني ......

شكراً

----------


## jamal_111185

مشكور اخوي على االقصيده

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الله


أني موتي هالقصيده

تسلم أخوووووووووووووووووووي

----------


## ولد سيهات

مشكور ورحم والديك ماتقصر
يعيطك ربي الف الف عافية 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ...

----------


## سر النجاة

مشكور اخوي على المقطع
                                             وفرت علينا جهد التدوير

----------


## بسمةنور

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور
أثابك الله

----------


## خادمة الزهراء1

مأجور وبارك الله بيكم
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## ام البنين

الله يعطيك العافيه ولايحرمنا منك يا غالي

----------


## المنســـي

مشكورين على المرور

ومأجورين

----------

